# mains on the move



## ICE (Jun 11, 2014)

The main breakers have been moved from positions 5&6 to 1&2.  This was done to allow the 120% rule.



https://flic.kr/p/nDzsjN  [/URL]


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 11, 2014)

don't the mains need to be joined? said the carpenter


----------



## north star (Jun 11, 2014)

*= * = * =*

Commish,

Which NEC Article(s) are you referring to, ...please ?

*= * = * =*


----------



## north star (Jun 11, 2014)

*# @ # @ #*

Commish,

Are you possibly referring to Article 230.74 [ in the `08 NEC  ] ?

*# @ # @ #*


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 12, 2014)

I am not referring to any section, I am a carpenter by trade and inspect buildings not electrical or plumbing. Here in Massachusetts you have to be a licensed master electrician or plumber to be appoint a inspector for those trades.

My question is based on  observation, any main breaker or 2 pole breaker I have seen the 2  legs are joined as the solar and A/C breakers are in the photo.


----------

